# Branch wins Australian GP despite early signs of Palumboism



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

:whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I had to google what it ment. Is that true?

Seen this pic of the symtoms:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What the hell is Palumboism ?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I believe it is named after Dave Palumbo who was a top NPC competitor in the 90's and early 2000's. I've met Dave, nice guy and he has the biggest feet I have ever seen in my life, they are HUGE!!! lol

J


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

supercell said:


> I believe it is named after Dave Palumbo who was a top NPC competitor in the 90's and early 2000's I believe. I've met Dave, nice guy and he has the biggest feet I have ever seen in my life, they are HUGE!!! lol
> 
> J


Yeah just googled it mate and seen the pics..


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

truly shocking..... :confused1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I like it lol


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Mike Kefalianos should have won it, CUT RIPPED nice lines ....Branch Warren no asthetical, classical lines... but u gotta admit hes a FREAK....


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Branch will b mr Olympia one day he is a total freak size and strength


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Little stu said:


> Branch will b mr Olympia one day he is a total freak size and strength


so do Rhinos but they dont win any Olympia yet!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Little stu said:


> Branch will b mr Olympia one day he is a total freak size and strength


 I'd be well happy with his physique.

Wont win the Olympia anytime soon though IMO

Heath is going to be King for a while I reckon


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=26737.msg407888 This is what it is and wow I hope it doesnt happen to him!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

xpower said:


> I'd be well happy with his physique.
> 
> Wont win the Olympia anytime soon though IMO
> 
> Heath is going to be King for a while I reckon


Until Centopani and Currie are ready to take it off his hands..


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I genuinely can't work out if this is a p**s take or not!Is that seriously a real disease?!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Beans said:


> Until Centopani and Currie are ready to take it off his hands..


+1,Centopani is an absolute beast,seems a nice guy too.I think I have a man crush.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Please can someone post a pic. Ive never wanted to see someones feet so much in all my life.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Happens in females too http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=364081.0


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

No wonder they al wear big rigger boots


----------

